# Thoughts On A Reel?



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Got some BassPro gift cards burning a hole in my wallet, and with hunting season over I'm thinking time to upgrade my surf-fishing reel. I'm using a Penn Jig Master on an Ocean Master rod. Caught a lot of big reds and small sharks (up to 5 feet.) I don't have a yak so I wade out and cast.

What do you suggest? Thinking of a Penn 555. Any thoughts?

(the shark pictured below is about the average size I catch.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Have you checked out the Daiwa x50shv reel yet? Give it a good looking at.Also,the Abu Ambassadeur 10000 is a good one,especially if you can find the bg10000ct version which is non level wind.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Those daiwa 50s are really good and the clicker is LOUD. The Penn 555 is a great reel. The Daiwa has a louder clicker and includes the casting brakes in the box. Either reel can handle a shark to 200 lbs.

There is a smaller Daiwa SHA 30 reel that casts like a dream.

Deaver


----------



## Elite13 (Aug 6, 2008)

I would check out the 555 or the Daiwa. Both are great reels


Elite


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

the 555 is tough as nails... mine is 7 years old and has numerous small to medium shark to 6'... broke the frame, jb welded it and have used it another 4 years... very reliable... BUT I got a Daiwa a few years back and it is smoother, casts better and has a louder clicker... I'd get the Daiwa, but absolutely nothing wrong with the Penn... both are great on the OM


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

For castables I love my Daiwas, 40sha and 50shv, but I've not casted a 555 and hear they're pretty nice.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Just noticed - on the picture I posted, that's not my shark rod. That evening at SLP I had my Ocean Master w/ the Penn reel in the water with a bull mullet. Built my first set of slip leaders (used weed eater line.) Felt cool making my own leaders from scratch. Anyway, I had the smaller rod (pictured) in the water with a finger mullet in hopes of catching bait. Guess which one the shark hit!


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

You cant go wrong with newells


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Put me down as an "old Penn guy" who now only uses the 50 series Daiwa's for surf casting. Newells are great but don't have the drag surface of the Daiwa.

Roger


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Ditto on the Daiwa Sealine-X 30SHA. I recently bought one and have made a few casts over at the football field. It can easily be casted 150+ with some practice. I won't say how far I was casting  but I WILL GET BETTER :brew:

Coming from using a Jigmaster, you're probably be more comfortable using the Daiwa 40SHA instead.

Both can be had for $119 from BPS



Power Fisherman said:


> Those daiwa 50s are really good and the clicker is LOUD. The Penn 555 is a great reel. The Daiwa has a louder clicker and includes the casting brakes in the box. Either reel can handle a shark to 200 lbs.
> 
> There is a smaller Daiwa SHA 30 reel that casts like a dream.
> 
> Deaver


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Thanks all. On your advice I'm going to swing by BP and by the Daiwa Sealine-X 40SHA.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

ZenDaddy said:


> Thanks all. On your advice I'm going to swing by BP and by the Daiwa Sealine-X 40SHA.


charkbait.com has them for $109 and free shipping.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Good luck Brother!

Deaver


----------



## saltymike (Feb 13, 2009)

shimano calcutta 700,


----------

